# SA School Calendar 2011 & 2012



## dundey (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.info.gov.za/aboutsa/school_cal/2011.htm

http://www.info.gov.za/aboutsa/school_cal/2012.htm


----------



## dundey (Jun 10, 2011)

bump for useful info


----------

